# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  New competition enquiry

## Moondog55

My wife Cecile says I should post this as my Black Hole would have surely won, things disappear in my shed only to reappear soon after buying a replacement. 
She says I am incredibly slack, untidy and disorganized; I say that my shed occupies a limited Space-Time discontinuity and is also far too small

----------


## Cecile

> My wife Cecile says I should post this as my Black Hole would have surely won, things disappear in my shed only to reappear soon after buying a replacement. 
> She says I am incredibly slack, untidy and disorganized; I say that my shed occupies a limited Space-Time discontinuity and is also far too small

  You are incredibly slack, untidy and disorganized where your man-cave is concerned.  If you could only contain it to the man-cave!   
I agree though, a new competition for the messiest shed would be fun.  Or better still, two.  Another for the most organised, cleanest (in-use!) shed.

----------


## Cecile

> Sounds like a logical explanation to me!   
> If I had a shed like that, I'd be tempted to ask the missus to have a quick look around inside, then slam the door shut behind her.................PROBLEM SOLVERED 
> Time to invest in a larger shed, my friend.............

  LMAO 
Sheds are such a BLOKE thing!  I never go out there anyway, and could not get in the door even if I tried.  I'm too scared to even look! 
I say, Moondog can have a bigger shed if  
1.  He learns to be tidy
2.  He promises to take ALL of his speaker-building, and hunting and camping stuff out there.  That way I can have the inside cupboards for *my* stuff. 
PROBLEM SOLVED

----------

